# Arimidex Elevated AST & ALT ( Liver)?



## redclift35 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello Gentleman, 
I have just received my labs back from being on 1MG Arimidex EOD to lower my estradiol previously 74pg/mL

Fasting 9am
SGOT  148    10 - 42
ALT   180     10 - 60
BUN 19     6 - 20
GLUCOSE   88     78 - 110
Estradiol  51   13 -54 pg/mL why didnt this come down more while on 1mg EOD? No gear!!



what might have caused this?  I just started working out 2weeks ago and also began Arimidex as per script from Doc.  Can muscle damage cause this Elevation? Please if anyone else has had this type of issue with armidex, let me know.  What should i Do?   


Thank YOu In advance


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 25, 2011)

Where you running any Steroids?  Yes training will cause elevated liver enzymes but yours are pretty high?  Do you drink alcohol, Take vicodin or percocet with acetamorphin or any other pain meds?  What about antifungal meds or antibiotics right now?  Adex is harder on lipids than aromasin but shouldn't be that bad on the liver at all.  I would try using Advanced Cycle Support by IronMagLabs.  This will help a lot.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 25, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Where you running any Steroids? Yes training will cause elevated liver enzymes but yours are pretty high? Do you drink alcohol, Take vicodin or percocet with acetamorphin or any other pain meds? What about antifungal meds or antibiotics right now? Adex is harder on lipids than aromasin but shouldn't be that bad on the liver at all. I would try using Advanced Cycle Support by IronMagLabs. This will help a lot.


 
No other drugs. Last alcohol I had was on the 5th of Aug. No pain killers or anything. I do take 1/2 of 1mg of Klonopin (Clonazepam) though at night.  My Bio available Testosterone hasnt come back yet, but dont you think that the estradiol would have been lower on a 1mg EOD dosage? What is happening? Would you decrease your Dosage of Arimidex or change drugs? I have never done AAS. 


THank you for the quick reply.
Im totally confused what to do


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 25, 2011)

If this is prescribed by the doc then just stick to his advice and ask him what he thinks.  Why do you have this script?  How long were you using the adex before the blood work?  Adex at 1mg eod is not that much.  Many use it at 1mg ed when on cycle but you are not on cycle so I don't know.  I prefer aromasin at 12.5mgs eod. The Klonopin can raise the liver enzymes what does your doc think about this?


----------



## Testojunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

For how long have you been on the Arimidex, 2 weeks? It only prevents new estrogen being converted from testosterone, it doesn't do anything with existing estrogen, that has to be removed the natural way and it takes time. And Arimidex doesn't prevent conversion 100% either, so if you have a lot of estrogen and a lot of fat it can take a while to get it under control.


----------



## Testojunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

Regarding the liver values, at a test a couple of years ago I also had raised values for no reason at all. Get a retest in 14 days before you freak out.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 25, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> If this is prescribed by the doc then just stick to his advice and ask him what he thinks. Why do you have this script? How long were you using the adex before the blood work? Adex at 1mg eod is not that much. Many use it at 1mg ed when on cycle but you are not on cycle so I don't know. I prefer aromasin at 12.5mgs eod. The Klonopin can raise the liver enzymes what does your doc think about this?


 Hi TGB1987,
The script was given to reduce my estrogen, ED and major brain fog.  I started on the 5th of Aug. I have always had high estrogen and infact i had surgery to remove the gyno when i was 12.   He is on Vac right now but i will def bring this up to him. Dont you think the e2 would be lower for a person not using gear or no?   I think the testosterone levels will be in tomorrow so i expect them to be high. Naturally, when i get tested, i am around 795ng/dl so, i would imagine with the arimidex its ~ 1000 or so. We will find out.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 25, 2011)

Testojunkie said:


> For how long have you been on the Arimidex, 2 weeks? It only prevents new estrogen being converted from testosterone, it doesn't do anything with existing estrogen, that has to be removed the natural way and it takes time. And Arimidex doesn't prevent conversion 100% either, so if you have a lot of estrogen and a lot of fat it can take a while to get it under control.


 

Yes 17% BF. previous estrogen level was at 74. Should i increase the dose? Insurance isnt covering it, suprise so its all out of pocket. I guess i wish i knew how to get the liver to process the extra estrogen faster.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 25, 2011)

do you know what your values were when you were on a lower dose or before you started the adex?


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 25, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> do you know what your values were when you were on a lower dose or before you started the adex?


 


CBC/w Diff 
BUN 13 6 - 20 mg/dL   
CREATININE 1.1 0.7 - 1.5 mg/dL   
SODIUM 142 135 - 146 mmol/L   
POTASSIUM 3.8 3.5 - 5.1 mmol/L   
CHLORIDE 104 98 - 111 mmol/L   
CO2 28 22 - 32 mmol/L   
GLUCOSE 104 70 - 120 mg/dL   
ALBUMIN 4.4 3.8 - 5.0 g/dL   
AST 25 15 - 65 U/L   
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 89 25 - 125 U/L   
BILIRUBIN, TOTAL 0.2 0.3 - 1.3 mg/dL L 
CALCIUM 9.5 8.3 - 10.5 mg/dL   
PROTEIN 6.9 6.0 - 8.3 g/dL   
ALT 58 17 - 67 U/L   
ANION GAP 10 7 - 15 mEq/L   
GFR ESTIMATED >60.0 >60.0 -   mL/min


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 25, 2011)

How Would DIM help my estrogen levels. I have dropped a decent amount of water and fat since the 5th when i started Arimidex.  Diet is very clean and workouts are about 45 min with 2 days cardio. I am 205 and want to drop 10LBS.  I am hoping the Fat loss witll assist with the E2 levels.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 25, 2011)

interesting man..i am surprised the adex has caused your liver values to go that high..as others said get on some type of cycle support..also with levels like that you cant ask for another doc to call you and see what he recommends?


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 25, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> interesting man..i am surprised the adex has caused your liver values to go that high..as others said get on some type of cycle support..also with levels like that you cant ask for another doc to call you and see what he recommends?


 

yeah, you arent kidding.  The values posted earlier were 1yr ago.  I was drinking heavily in the past few months but its been awhile. I called my brother who is an Anesthesiologist and he said most likely its the Arimidex, but not to worry about it but to tell my regular Doc when he is available on the 28th.


----------



## Testojunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

redclift35 said:


> Yes 17% BF. previous estrogen level was at 74. Should i increase the dose? Insurance isnt covering it, suprise so its all out of pocket. I guess i wish i knew how to get the liver to process the extra estrogen faster.



 You can get them for around 1$ a piece, don't let economics control your hormones ;-)
But when you order throw in some Aromasin as well and try them.
Try to eat whole flax seed, they will help you reduce existing estrogen. But remember to crush them as best as you can with your teeth. If not they will go straight through.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Testojunkie. I will be picking up flax today and retesting very soon.


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 26, 2011)

redclift35 said:


> Hello Gentleman,
> I have just received my labs back from being on 1MG Arimidex EOD to lower my estradiol previously 74pg/mL
> 
> Fasting 9am
> ...



Yes the transaminases can be high if you work out. The muscle tissue and liver have the same enzyme so muscle damage will elevate the reading.  Your estrogen is in the normal range.  If you are estrogen dominant, which may be the case since your doc gave you the AI, the amount of AI may need to be adjusted.  The tell tale marker will be your total and or free test levels. If your test is in the upper normal range that is a good sign that your estrogen level is compatible with your particular physiology.  If it is in the lower part of the range a little more AI could pump the test level up some, which could benefit you.


----------



## gamma (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok i got a question on AST/ALT levels how high is to high? because from what i read you they be 10 to 20 x's The normal range if you where in real danger. Any thing under a 100 would suggest liver or kidney  damage mostly from past if you are clean today.  My values  have never been under the 60's. I even had a ultra sound done a few years back they said i it was from permanent  damage from all dumb shit i did growing up.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 26, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Yes the transaminases can be high if you work out. The muscle tissue and liver have the same enzyme so muscle damage will elevate the reading. Your estrogen is in the normal range. If you are estrogen dominant, which may be the case since your doc gave you the AI, the amount of AI may need to be adjusted. The tell tale marker will be your total and or free test levels. If your test is in the upper normal range that is a good sign that your estrogen level is compatible with your particular physiology. If it is in the lower part of the range a little more AI could pump the test level up some, which could benefit you.


 

As of about 6 weeks ago before ARimidex
*My total test is 795 Range 250 - 1100 ng/dl
Test, Free 175 Range 46 225 pg/ml
Bioavailable 359.6 110 -575 ng/dl
sex hormone Binding Glob 20 10 -50 nmol/L*
*Albumin, serum 4.5 3.6 - 5.1g/dl*

Estradiol is 74 Range 13-54 

I am waiting for Quest to get the results back to me. I am expecting them Monday and will post.  Any guess as to what these numbers will be with the lower E2?  The Doc wants the E2 ~ 25-30, so another  20 points.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 26, 2011)

gamma said:


> Ok i got a question on AST/ALT levels how high is to high? because from what i read you they be 10 to 20 x's The normal range if you where in real danger. Any thing under a 100 would suggest liver or kidney damage mostly from past if you are clean today. My values have never been under the 60's. I even had a ultra sound done a few years back they said i it was from permanent damage from all dumb shit i did growing up.


 
My levels as of  1/10/10 were all Mid range.
Here is what i have found 


AST/ALT ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia    I am  .8333

When greater than 2.0, it is more likely to be associated with alcoholic hepatitis[4]
When less than 1.0, it is more likely to be associated with viral hepatitis


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 26, 2011)

On a greater note,  My Fasting Glucose used to be  101 and now its  in the upper 80's which is awsome. The only thing that has changed is the addition of Arimidex. I am thinking this will assist with Fat loss.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 26, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Yes the transaminases can be high if you work out. The muscle tissue and liver have the same enzyme so muscle damage will elevate the reading. Your estrogen is in the normal range. If you are estrogen dominant, which may be the case since your doc gave you the AI, the amount of AI may need to be adjusted. The tell tale marker will be your total and or free test levels. If your test is in the upper normal range that is a good sign that your estrogen level is compatible with your particular physiology. If it is in the lower part of the range a little more AI could pump the test level up some, which could benefit you.


 
Do you think that if i continue to take 1mg EOD, the E2 level will decrease or do you think it will stay in the lower 50's like it is? Should i also add in DIM to assist the liver in removing the existing E2?

I appreciate the advice


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a quick question for anyone who has input. 
Knowing that my body may not like Arimidex, if you had the chance, would you go with Letrozole or Aromasin?  What is the difference in price ( retail )?


----------



## littlekev (Aug 26, 2011)

redclift35 said:


> No other drugs. Last alcohol I had was on the 5th of Aug. No pain killers or anything. I do take 1/2 of 1mg of Klonopin (Clonazepam) though at night.  My Bio available Testosterone hasnt come back yet, but dont you think that the estradiol would have been lower on a 1mg EOD dosage? What is happening? Would you decrease your Dosage of Arimidex or change drugs? I have never done AAS.
> 
> 
> THank you for the quick reply.
> Im totally confused what to do



Don't panic man, you will be fine, levels in the hundreds are not dangerous, they may not be good, but you will not develop cirrhosis or have any long term damage. Klonipin is a benzo, and should not effect liver value, now alcohol will and if you mix alcohol arimidex and klonipin then you will def raise your liver enzymes. Work with Doc, don't drink alcohol, drink lots of water, and watch your med intake. I have read that adex can raise enzymes and so can most ai's. LISTEN to Doc, you will be fine.


----------



## littlekev (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh p.s i have researched this alot and have seen full recovery with minimal to no damage with ranges way above 300 even 600

AST	92	10 - 42	IU/L
ALT	153	10 - 60	IU/L
My levels after a heavy cycle for a comp a year ago, doc told me im good as long as i let my body rest, i did and my levels recovered fast! I followed docs advise, that is key!


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 26, 2011)

redclift35 said:


> Do you think that if i continue to take 1mg EOD, the E2 level will decrease or do you think it will stay in the lower 50's like it is? Should i also add in DIM to assist the liver in removing the existing E2?
> 
> I appreciate the advice



I would follow the docs prescription. My guess is that stabilization of estrogen with the AI use could take a month.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the support gentleman , I was sweating it a little, a lot actually. I will report the Testosterone levels monday when I receive them from hospital ( Quest ). I guess no one can comment on the ED until I get the Testosterone Levels back for the T:E Ratio, Right? Littlekev & Glycomann rock. So is DiM a go or no go?


----------



## Testojunkie (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the theory behind how Aromasin work, that's why I use it. To me it reality makes no difference witch one of them I use, it feels the same. On me Arimidex is the weakest, then Aromasin and strongest is Letrozole. One advantage of the other two against Aromasin, is that its much quicker to raise your estrogen levels again if you go to low. With Aromasin it can take several days.

When it comes to price its around 1$ each (1 mg Arimidex, 25 mg Aromasin and 2.5 mg Letrozole). But Letrozole will be the cheapest to use since its more effective per pill, then Aromasin and most expensive will be Arimidex.



redclift35 said:


> I have a quick question for anyone who has input.
> Knowing that my body may not like Arimidex, if you had the chance, would you go with Letrozole or Aromasin?  What is the difference in price ( retail )?


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good Afternoon Gentlemen, Just an update. 
Just picked up some results today after being on Arimidex  1mg EOD since the 5th. 

Before Arimidex. 
My total test is 795   Range 250 - 1100 ng/dl
Test, Free  175    Range 46 225 pg/ml
Bioavailable  359.6      110 -575 ng/dl
 sex hormone Binding Glob  20    10 -50   nmol/L

Albumin, serum  4.5     3.6 - 5.1g/dl


Estradiol is 74      Range  13-54 		



As of 8/24/11  To
Total Test 923     25-1100 Ng/dL
Testosterone,  Free  193.7     46.224.0  pg/mL
Testosterone , Bioavailable  390.0   110.0-575.0 ng/dL


Globulin   23      10-50 nmol/L
Albumin, Serum   4.4    3.6 - 5.1 g/dL


Mood is getting better, Starting to get morning wood, but nothing to right home about. 
I also just ordered DIM and Zinc


----------



## Testojunkie (Aug 29, 2011)

No estrogen numbers?


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 29, 2011)

Testojunkie said:


> No estrogen numbers?


Sorry Testojunkie, 52    Range  14-54 pg/m/L.   All of the test were done at the same time. 
I usually feel better when E2 is <30. 

What do you think, anyone?


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow. this sounds awesome for my case. 
Letrozole once a week normalizes serum testosterone in obesity-related male hypogonadism

I would only have to take this once a week, talk about cheap and effective.


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 30, 2011)

No comments?


----------

